# Differin "killed" my hardcore cystic pimple!



## Andi (Dec 2, 2007)

I know there are a few threads about Differin already, but I just HAD to open another one cause IÂ´m so freakin EXCITED!!!

Anyways, I have been getting random huge cystic acne pimples about once a month or every other month. Always in the same spots (and I mean the exact same spot!), always stayed for at least 1 week before even starting to heal, always left red marks that took weeks to fade. They drove me nuts cause my skin is pretty clear otherwhise.

I tried everything to make them heal faster: aspirin mask, Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask, tea tree oil, Neosporin, you name it.

As a last resort I had my dad (heÂ´s a veterinarian) order a tube of Differin gel for me through his company. I applied it allover my face at night (like you should) and added an extra layer over the cystic pimple...

..fast forward 2 nights of doing the same (and also spot treating the pimple in the morning, letting it sink in and then adding a thin layer of moisturizer to prevent dryness and possible peeling)...

...and the formerly inflamed BUMP has gone down to a completely FLAT light red lesion.

Now is this amazing or what? Also my other little red spots from past breakouts have faded.

Sorry for making such a long post, but this is the biggest, fastest improvement any product has ever made on my skin!!!!!





I love you for killing this nasty pimple, Differin! I hope weÂ´ll live happily ever after!


----------



## Lia (Dec 2, 2007)

Differin is cool (i forgot the base formula now), but it's expensive here



I'm glad it works for you


----------



## Andi (Dec 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Lia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Differin is cool (i forgot the base formula now), but it's expensive here



I'm glad it works for you itÂ´s a Retinoid, low percentage though. I honestly donÂ´t even know how much it would be here, I`ll have to ask my dad how much he paid for it (he pays less though).
Trust me, IÂ´m more than glad itÂ´s working for me. I just hope my skin doesnÂ´t get "immune" to it and it stops working someday.


----------



## Lia (Dec 2, 2007)

If i'm not mistaken is tazaroten or adapalen (i'm thinking it's the latter);

I've never used differin - i used always benzoyl peroxide at 5% or i'd steal my sister's topic isotretinoin. Needless to say, i still have pimples (because i'm a terrible patient, i forget to put things on my face - that's why i take injectable BC, otherwise it'd be a chaos)


----------



## Andi (Dec 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Lia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If i'm not mistaken is tazaroten or adapalen (i'm thinking it's the latter); 
I've never used differin - i used always benzoyl peroxide at 5% or i'd steal my sister's topic isotretinoin. Needless to say, i still have pimples (because i'm a terrible patient, i forget to put things on my face - that's why i take injectable BC, otherwise it'd be a chaos)

yup itÂ´s Adapalen.LOL, IÂ´m not a good patient either, I never forget to take pills or something but IÂ´m kinda pushy when I want a certain prescription from a doc haha


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 2, 2007)

Glad to hear that's working for you!. I've been breaking out lately, but it's usually from the oils from my hair. (urgh) But whenenver i get insurance i definitely would like to try this.


----------



## Kathy (Dec 2, 2007)

Glad it's working Andi!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm glad it worked for you! I get a nasty cystic pimple about once every two weeks, so I may check into getting differin.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeah differin is soo awesome. I used it for a few months when my normally clear skin went crazy and acne hasn't been back in almost 2 years so far.

Here it's $40 without insurance and tax. I ended up paying $4 for mine after insurance.


----------



## sweetsugar (Dec 3, 2007)

Great that this worked so well for you!

You make me want to try this product again!!


----------



## lglala84 (Dec 3, 2007)

Glad this worked for you, I got some left over differin that i don't use anymore. And well I just got a cystic pimple like 2 days ago. I rarely get them, but needless to say now I do. So I am going to try your method now Andi! Wish me luck.


----------



## Leony (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the info Andi, cystic pimple is really the worst pimple ever.


----------



## Andi (Dec 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Leony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for sharing the info Andi, cystic pimple is really the worst pimple ever. oh god youÂ´re right. It makes me feel so self conscious when I have one, IÂ´d rather have 5 whiteheads than 1 cystic pimple.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 3, 2007)

I use a product called clindatech, not sure if it is similar but it has been amazing for my cystic pimples, I also get them in exactly same space, and it becomes a huge ugly lump. Now, with a combo of that and silica tablets, it's almost gone. I'm glad it worked for you andi, I know exactly how frustrating they are!


----------



## Lia (Dec 3, 2007)

Clindatech is a topic application of clindamicin (antibiotic). It's a good solution as well for acne .


----------



## Andi (Dec 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use a product called clindatech, not sure if it is similar but it has been amazing for my cystic pimples, I also get them in exactly same space, and it becomes a huge ugly lump. Now, with a combo of that and silica tablets, it's almost gone. I'm glad it worked for you andi, I know exactly how frustrating they are! glad you found something as well, those type pimples really are a pain in the butt!


----------



## Britt Fabulous (Dec 4, 2007)

I need the hook up with that. I too have been getting cyst like zits, and they will start to fade and flatten... and I'm thinking "YES, OH YES!!!" then the next day they flare back up and I start right back at square one (this all started after I used Perscriptives all skins face powder... apparently my skin had a horrid reaction from it and I am still trying to heal the mess it caused on my once clear skin).

UGH. Anyways, I have been trying EVERYTHING on these cyst zits. Since I stopped using the powder I havenâ€™t gotten any new ones, but I can't seem to get rid of these lingering ones. It's pissing me off. I want to now dip my entire chin in some Differin now.

Glad it worked for you! Hooray!


----------



## farris2 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thats great Andi! I am so glad thats working for you. My cousin had cystic acne right after high school.It was devastating and she was suicidal.This was in the early 80s.I had to watch her go from having peaches and cream skin to having huge cysts. She still has a ton of scars.Really sad.I wish that she had been lucky enough to just get a random bump.


----------



## KittyM (Dec 5, 2007)

This product sounds awsome! So do I need a precription for this??Maybe they have it on ebay?? Will check out!! Thanks for posting Andrea!!


----------



## Andi (Dec 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KittyM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This product sounds awsome! So do I need a precription for this??Maybe they have it on ebay?? Will check out!! Thanks for posting Andrea!! yes you need a prescription, but I ordered it through my dad so I didnÂ´t need one, the regular prize should be around 11 Euros. Definitely check ebay!


----------



## Leah1204 (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow thanks for the hint, I've been dealing with a really bad one for a little over a month now.. and its still there. I'll try this tonight and let everyone know. Thanks again for the tip.

I actually found it pretty good.. although I still have some red marks left it actually shrunk in size. Before even makeup wouldn't even cover it that well.. now when i wear my makeup you can't even notice it. Thanks again for a great tip.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 11, 2008)

Differin has been a life saver for me, as well. It is expensive but a little goes a long way.


----------

